# Any theatres permanently closing due to Covid-19?



## seansbar (Sep 30, 2020)

It’s not public yet, but I’ve been scheduled to take down lights and sound equipment at one of the theatres I work for an auction. 

It’s sad that this is coming, but this theatre was semi-struggling before the pandemic.

Any other theatres confirmed, that will not be opening their doors again?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 30, 2020)

Local venue/bowling alley/pool hall/pizza kitchen was recently listed for sale.







Detroit’s Majestic Theatre Center listed for sale

The real estate listing -- posted Thursday -- includes nearly the entire block with the Majestic Theatre, Garden Bowl, Alley Deck and Bar, Sgt Pepperoni’s Pizzeria and the Magic Stick Music Venue all in the listing.



www.clickondetroit.com





The company I work for drastically downsized and basically let go the entire events side of the company. I just returned to the fabrication shop this week.


----------



## Aaron Becker (Oct 15, 2020)

I'd be surprised if people are ready to swallow the "permanent" pill yet - but I suspect a lot of them are going to remain temporarily closed forever.... sad but true, unfortunately. 

I asked it in another thread months ago, but anyone working broadway or big tours pre-covid that have heard any insights as to shows (don't name yours if you can't, obviously) that won't be coming back for good?


----------



## Crisp image (Oct 16, 2020)

Closing a theatre? We are building a new one here in my regional city. 750 seats- well that was the original plan but due to Covid and cost cutting they might only put in half the seats to ensure social distancing (nah not really)


----------



## almorton (Oct 16, 2020)

We're certainly not planning on any closure. We've mothballed the theatre, but we're planning lighting upgrades, taking advantage of dark time. Our assumption _has _to be that the theatre _will_ reopen at some stage, but we're in a fortunate situation in that we don't have a commercial landlord looking to sell the building off to a developer for a quick buck, indeed, they understand the situation and are working with us to enable the theatre and club to survive.


----------

